# NY State Requirement for Taking the PE



## mjco04 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello,

I just passed the FE exam and would like to get going with the PE as soon as possible. Someone at work tells me that the NYS Board added a new requirement of at least two years working with federal and state related standards and codes. From his viewpoint, that means that I need to work that requires the NEC codes so I could qualify to take the exam.

I work in an aerospace company and obviously I am at disadvantage if that's the case. Has anyone here passed the PE exam recently in the last 5 years which had to deal with that requirement and how you dealt with it?

I appreciate the responses and I hope I get clarification with this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## HVACstevie (Aug 13, 2009)

mjco04 said:


> Hello,
> I just passed the FE exam and would like to get going with the PE as soon as possible. Someone at work tells me that the NYS Board added a new requirement of at least two years working with federal and state related standards and codes. From his viewpoint, that means that I need to work that requires the NEC codes so I could qualify to take the exam.
> 
> I work in an aerospace company and obviously I am at disadvantage if that's the case. Has anyone here passed the PE exam recently in the last 5 years which had to deal with that requirement and how you dealt with it?
> ...


I passed the PE in NY last October. I don't recall any such requirement. I'm in HVAC design though.

go here and start reading http://www.op.nysed.gov/pe.htm


----------



## mjco04 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply. The text below came from the NYS board website that describes the experience requirements.

1. demonstrate the intensive application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems;

2. demonstrate a knowledge of engineering mathematics, physical and applied sciences, properties of materials, and the fundamental principles of engineering design;

be broad in scope;

3. develop and mature the applicant's engineering knowledge and judgment; and

4. include at least two years of experience working on projects requiring knowledge and use of codes and practices commonly used in the United States.

Number 4 is what I was referring to. Did you have to address this in your application?

Mike



HVACstevie said:


> I passed the PE in NY last October. I don't recall any such requirement. I'm in HVAC design though.
> go here and start reading http://www.op.nysed.gov/pe.htm


----------



## HVACstevie (Aug 14, 2009)

mjco04 said:


> Hello,Thanks for the reply. The text below came from the NYS board website that describes the experience requirements.
> 
> 1. demonstrate the intensive application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems;
> 
> ...



I did not address this in my application. but my experience included well over 2 years of that type of work. Since it is very vague on what codes, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Aug 19, 2009)

simply mention codes (for you UL, emissions standards, NASA requirements maybe?) and standards of practice. There have to be some, you just may have to hunt to find what they are. They're looking to see that you can do designs that fit within established criteria.

I'm in civil construction so I just added phrases like "in accordance with OSHA safety requirements, building codes and American Disabilities Act" to as many project descriptions as possible.

Make sense?


----------



## SiteEng (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello,

Im looking to apply to sit for the NY PE in the next year or so. My experience is solidly construction engineering in heavy civil (tunneling, mass excavation) as well as in Waste Water Treatment Plants. Any tips on how to apply for the exam? I have a few friends who applied with similar experience, but they have been turned down in the past. Have assisted in some field design work and have done a litle bridge ratings work way back.

thanks!


----------



## CivE Bricky (Sep 29, 2009)

SiteEng said:


> Hello, Im looking to apply to sit for the NY PE in the next year or so. My experience is solidly construction engineering in heavy civil (tunneling, mass excavation) as well as in Waste Water Treatment Plants. Any tips on how to apply for the exam? I have a few friends who applied with similar experience, but they have been turned down in the past. Have assisted in some field design work and have done a litle bridge ratings work way back.
> 
> thanks!


Just follow the instructions very very carefully in your writeup. Describe the scope of work, your role, your tasks, any standards followed. Anything that says "participated in" "involved with" gets a zero credit because it's too vague. You need to say precisely what you did.

I've heard countless cases of, "I just rewrote my exact same experience and it got approved this time."


----------



## SiteEng (Sep 30, 2009)

Great, thats a start. Thank you.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Oct 2, 2009)

SiteEng said:


> Great, thats a start. Thank you.


IF you want, write up a project description and post it here - and we can all make suggestions to improve it.


----------



## Help (Oct 19, 2009)

CivE Bricky said:


> Just follow the instructions very very carefully in your writeup. Describe the scope of work, your role, your tasks, any standards followed. Anything that says "participated in" "involved with" gets a zero credit because it's too vague. You need to say precisely what you did.
> I've heard countless cases of, "I just rewrote my exact same experience and it got approved this time."



I am applying for the PE Exam for the first time after 10 years in the Civil / Construction Industry and 2 years in Dewatering Design work and also some Geotech design work.

How specific do you need to be when providing your experience. The actual design work or just statements like "design of temporary structures in accord with.."

Can you offer any help?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2009)

Most of your state and local permits come down from some federal act. If you apply for a stormwater discharge permit for example, it's all trickle down from EPA Phase II stormwater. That sidewalk in your subdivision was ADA compliant. That road you designed was based on the MUTCD.


----------



## MMRQ01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi eveyone,

I am new to this site. I am a PHD in mechanical engineering (ABET accredited school), currenlty working in NJ for the past 3 years) and would like to take the PE-Mechanical Exam as wel. I found this website through online search and found it very useful. I have a few questions to start with.

Do i need to take the FE/EIT exam before taking the PE exam. I cannot locate any information regarding this. Does this rule vary state by state? if yes where is the information that can be obtained to get this straight.

what information do i need to start with my preparation?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## humner (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi eveyone,

I am new to this site. I am a PHD in mechanical engineering (ABET accredited school), currenlty working in NJ for the past 3 years) and would like to take the PE-Mechanical Exam as wel. I found this website through online search and found it very useful. I have a few questions to start with.

Do i need to take the FE/EIT exam before taking the PE exam. I cannot locate any information regarding this. Does this rule vary state by state? if yes where is the information that can be obtained to get this straight.

what information do i need to start with my preparation?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Well, I have seen some people sit for the PE on a friday and then the FE on a saturday. I am sure that NY will require the FE, but your state might be different. I would just check their website first and then if you have more questions, give them a call. Each state is different, when I called NY they were very cold and borderline rude, while VT was very open and friendly, the woman I spoke with reminded me of Aunt Bee from the Andy Griffith show. Good luck, and let us know how you made out, and which state. Could help out someone else in the future.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Dec 15, 2009)

NY does not require that the FE is passed before the PE.

I know of someone who passed the PE first, but took a few years of trying to pass the FE after that before he made it.

You can take both - PE on Friday and FE the next day, but I think few people could be fully prepared for both and mentally at their best during both exams -- but I'm sure some can.


----------

